# Disposable Tanks and Sub ohm Tanks: My Thoughts



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)

I recently had the opportunity to use and give feedback on two Items I could never see me buying for myself, a Disposable Mesh Sub Ohm tank and a SMOK Baby Beast v2 Sub Ohm tank.

Sub Ohm tanks have been around for quite some time now and is the first venture into vaping that most modern Vapers take. It's a step in Vaping that I somehow skipped all together, I went straight from my Twisp's to a Wotofo Serpent RTA, having done my research and educating myself with RTA's to save costs on not having to buy replacement coils again (had my fair share with my Twisp devices) From RTA's I moved on to RDA's and RDTA's and just never looked back.

I've fallen into the habit of always advising against Sub Ohm tanks when people are looking for my recommendation, as from a cost perspective they do not "make sense". Suffice to say the task of providing feedback on these 2 tanks was something I dreaded. But they were given to me, free of charge, with a good heart and clean intentions, and I really did not want to look a gifted horse in the mouth.

First out was the I-joy Mystique Disposable Mesh Tank


Taking this little chunk of plastic out of the box did not raise my expectations at all, it felt cheap and flimsy. Big wide open airflow holes that whistled like a Super Rugby referee. I filled it up and let it stand for some time, as there is no way of priming the coils like with regular Sub Ohm tanks, if you try dripping juice in the top, it makes a hell of a mess with juice spewing from the airflow holes. Apart from the cheap construction and whistle the flavour surprised me. Mesh coils are notorious for good flavour I know, I was just not expecting much from the little cheap piece of grey plastic. I used that first tank for over a week with no leaks or loss of flavour.

Next up was the SMOK Baby Beast v2



I preemptively put an extra pair of tissues in my bag when I started to use this Sub Ohm tank, I feared the worst, expected juice EVERYWHERE! All these horror stories of SMOK tanks being leakier than an old percolator (there is another saying I could use here, but this is not the uncensored thread  )

I've used it more than a week without any leaks I'm happy to say, and flavour on this tank is really good (mesh coils again).

Both tanks surprised me completely as I personally did not want to believe they were any good.
Am I going to get rid of all my other atties and stick to sub ohm vaping going forward? Definitely a big NO, but it has allowed me to be more open to these tanks and their place in Vaping. The disposable mesh tanks still bug me in a environmental way, I'm not fond of the idea of having more and more plastic waste making it's way into our already over polluted oceans. I will however keep the two remaining ones as backups or the help someone in need. The SMOK will be used until the first coil is done, it will be thoroughly cleaned and together with a fresh coil it will be my backup of choice in my travel bag. Many a time, with dripping mostly, I've had "brain fart" or two where you do not keep track of what you are doing and end up burning some cotton. This tank is perfect for those situations where its not possible to do a quick re-wick.

This is not a review of any sort, just an account of my experience with two items that I would not normally have come to use in my daily vaping. Feel free to ask if you have any questions pertaining to these two tanks.

Do you have any input regarding these two tanks? How do you feel about Disposable or Sub Ohm tanks?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Chanelr (8/4/19)

I like it
Great feedback @Dela Rey Steyn.

Although the disposables whistle a lot, I prefer them over sub ohm. Will be dropping my own review on them soon...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

I only sub-ohm (unless I'm vaping nic salts) but I've never tried either the Smok or disposable. A friend of mine has a Smok and she's very happy with it. I read somewhere that Smok wasn't good in the past so they've got a bad reputation, but I believe that's no longer the case. 

As for the disposable tank, it sounds fascinating and it's something I'd definitely like to try!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/4/19)

Great feedback @Dela Rey Steyn 
Thanks for your impressions.

I also would like to try a disposable tank sometime

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)

@Hooked and @Silver, they are very convenient and user friendly. Price is equal to most of the larger Sub Ohm coils on the market today, depending on vendor they range between R60-80

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (8/4/19)

I will never endorse the usage of disposable tanks no matter how good they are. And because I know people, 90% of them will end up not being recycled.
It represents such a opposite side of what i feel vaping is all about ..... a healthier alternative. You think nature is smiling at these?
F.CK these disposable tanks and anyone that uses them and DOES NOT dispose of them in the correct manner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-hardware/products/one-disposable-tank

https://www.vapeking.co.za/ijoy-mystique-mesh-disposable-tank-3-pack-clear.html

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/subohm-mtl-tanks/products/ijoy-mystique-mesh-disposable-tank


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)

KZOR said:


> I will never endorse the usage of disposable tanks no matter how good they are. And because I know people, 90% of them will end up not being recycled.
> It represents such a opposite side of what i feel vaping is all about ..... a healthier alternative. You think nature is smiling at the these?



That is why I included this is my original post: "The disposable mesh tanks still bug me in a environmental way, I'm not fond of the idea of having more and more plastic waste making it's way into our already over polluted oceans."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)

But, if used responsibly as a back-up device and disposed of correctly, they are a very handy piece of vaping equipment. It will all come down to the user. We recycle and compost on The farm, so it will be disposed of correctly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/4/19)

Great feedback @Dela Rey Steyn Ive seen so many people still use the baby beast sub ohm tanks so they must be good...but i think because im so used to my RTAs it would be difficult hahaha. But its nice to know they offer good flavor in the event one ever has to use one as a back up ect.

Think i have only used the Voopoo U2 Uforce tank and the Ijust 2 tanks and thats long ago.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lefty (23/5/19)

@Dela Rey Steyn 

Awesome post. I tried my hand at 2 disposable Mystique tanks as a "in case of emergencies". thats was months ago. i have tried the one out of curiosity and was highly disappointing. The first tank was awesome for me. really enjoyed the flavour. after that, the quality of taste started to match the looks of the tank. I have since moved to RTA and am much happier. 

Obviously my view is subjective, but i wouldn't recommend it. There are so many Sub Ohm tanks on the market at the moment where the coils cost the same as a disposable tank. Quality of tank and vape is far superior to me. 

I went back to my Crown 3 very quickly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/5/19)

The first Mystique disposable tank which I used was horrible. The juice tasted like plastic. Then someone advised me to try another tank - perhaps the first one was a dud.

I'm so glad that I did because WOW! It's fantastic! I'm using it on two Pico 25s and the flavour which it gives is superb!

I just love the convenience of not fiddling and faffing with coils. Just pop a tank on the mod and off you go. 

@Chanelr reviewed it and mentioned that it leaks but I haven't experienced that, so perhaps Chanel had a dud too. It happens. I've had duds with all commercial coils. 

My only issue is the 3ml capacity - not enough for me and when I'm very busy it's irritating having to top up all the time. However, I'm getting myself sorted out with a few different mods and I'll get an array of Mystiques too and set everything up for the day.

The other issue is that it should be used between 40W - 70W, which means that it can't be used on an unregulated mod.

I have yet to see how long a tank lasts. Right now I'm alternating between mods throughout the day, but as soon as I have time I'll use just one Mystique as an experiment!

@Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/19)

Hooked said:


> The first Mystique disposable tank which I used was horrible. The juice tasted like plastic. Then someone advised me to try another tank - perhaps the first one was a dud.
> 
> I'm so glad that I did because WOW! It's fantastic! I'm using it on two Pico 25s and the flavour which it gives is superb!
> 
> ...



Thank you @Hooked 
How does the flavour compare to your other tanks? Say the iJust?


----------



## Hooked (23/5/19)

Silver said:


> Thank you @Hooked
> How does the flavour compare to your other tanks? Say the iJust?



The old iJust S has had a major kickstart! The flavour has always been good in it, but now it's turbo-charged! It's literally a bit hot to vape and almost burns the lips, so I suspect the iJust S might be a tad too strong for the Mystique. It's an unregulated mod and I've tried to find out what wattage it fires at, but without success.

The Mystique and the iJust 3 are remarkably similar, as are the ohms. The Mystique is a mesh 0.2ohm and the iJust 3 is a mesh 0.3ohm. 

There is no comparison to the Melo 4 tanks for the Pico 25s. The Mystique leaves them far behind!

The same applies to the Pico 75 - the Mystique gives much better flavour, but it looks ridiculous. The Mystique is slightly wider than the Pico 75 and I don't like the overlap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/19)

I must say the Mystique Tanks are awesome as far as SubOhm Tanks go... I find them as good if not better than MOST SubOhm tanks. I use them to test juices that pass the tongue test... and if they pass that test they go into a Dvarw! NB You need to fire them at around 42 watts!

I'm using one as we speak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (23/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say the Mystique Tanks are awesome as far as SubOhm Tanks go... I find them as good if not better than MOST SubOhm tanks. I use them to test juices that pass the tongue test... and if they pass that test they go into a Dvarw! NB You need to fire them at around 42 watts!
> 
> I'm using one as we speak!
> View attachment 167219



@Rob Fisher So which sub-ohm tank(s) are better than the Mystique?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/19)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher So which sub-ohm tank(s) are better than the Mystique?



None that come to mind... it's been a long time since I played with SubOhm Tanks... but one or two of the Vaporesso tanks with ceramic coils were pretty good. I don't buy SubOhm tanks anymore but I do buy Mystique Tanks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Hooked said:


> The old iJust S has had a major kickstart! The flavour has always been good in it, but now it's turbo-charged! It's literally a bit hot to vape and almost burns the lips, so I suspect the iJust S might be a tad too strong for the Mystique. It's an unregulated mod and I've tried to find out what wattage it fires at, but without success.
> 
> The Mystique and the iJust 3 are remarkably similar, as are the ohms. The Mystique is a mesh 0.2ohm and the iJust 3 is a mesh 0.3ohm.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this feedback @Hooked 
And you have a lot of experience now with all your commercial coil tanks

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

I need to get some of these Mystiques. Am thinking it could be nice to use them for a dessert juice and also keep one for emergencies when I don’t have time or energy to recoil or rewick

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (24/5/19)

It's crap. Waste of money. Get a proper mod, tank/dripper and get a proper vape experience. EVERYONE I know who went from pods and disposables to rebuildables were completely mind blown at the difference in taste and overall satisfaction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/19)

zadiac said:


> It's crap. Waste of money. Get a proper mod, tank/dripper and get a proper vape experience. EVERYONE I know who went from pods and disposables to rebuildables were completely mind blown at the difference in taste and overall satisfaction.



There is no question that rebuildables win every time! But for those that don't build the Mystique is a very good option... I have to ship Mistiques and Red Pill to my swaar in Canada every 6 months.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

I've been using the Mystique for a while now and I must be honest the small tank - and the fact that it really slurps juice, is rather tiresome for me. A few puffs and I need to refill.

The other problem which I've found is that it gives a very hot vape *if you take long puffs, *which I always do. The driptip has literally burned the inside of my lower lip twice. 

However, I've found a solution - pop a little hygiene cover which you can get from any Twisp kiosk on the Mystique driptip and voila! No more burning. And it fits perfectly!





Twisp hygiene cover Hygiene cover on Mystique

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

Hooked said:


> I've been using the Mystique for a while now and I must be honest the small tank - and the fact that it really slurps juice, is rather tiresome for me. A few puffs and I need to refill.
> 
> The other problem which I've found is that it gives a very hot vape *if you take long puffs, *which I always do. The driptip has literally burned the inside of my lower lip twice.
> 
> ...



Good one @Hooked 
How are you finding the life of the coil inside the mystique?
Does it last long enough?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

Silver said:


> Good one @Hooked
> How are you finding the life of the coil inside the mystique?
> Does it last long enough?



@Silver So far so good, but the thing is that I don't use only the Mystique. I vape with a few mods throughout the day. I need to use only one Mystique tank in order to see how long the coil lasts and I'll get around to doing that soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver So far so good, but the thing is that I don't use only the Mystique. I vape with a few mods throughout the day. I need to use only one Mystique tank in order to see how long the coil lasts and I'll get around to doing that soon!



Ok, but I assume then its not noticeably bad - ie coil giving up after a short while


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

Silver said:


> Ok, but I assume then its not noticeably bad - ie coil giving up after a short while



Oh gosh no, not at all!!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (10/6/19)

Feedback about how long the coil lasts on the Mystique Disposable:

I started using a tank on 23 May and today the coil was finished, so that's 2 weeks. However, I haven't used oInly that one tank all the time. I alternate betweeen two Mystique tanks and my iJust 3s. 

@Silver, I'm afraid I won't be able to use just one Mystique tank to see how long it lasts. The juice capacity is only 3ml and it drives me nuts! It lasts 1.5 hours only before I need to refill and if I have to refill every 1.5 hours I'll go into a rapid decline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Feedback about how long the coil lasts on the Mystique Disposable:
> 
> I started using a tank on 23 May and today the coil was finished, so that's 2 weeks. However, I haven't used oInly that one tank all the time. I alternate betweeen two Mystique tanks and my iJust 3s.
> 
> @Silver, I'm afraid I won't be able to use just one Mystique tank to see how long it lasts. The juice capacity is only 3ml and it drives me nuts! It lasts 1.5 hours only before I need to refill and if I have to refill every 1.5 hours I'll go into a rapid decline.



Thanks for the feedback @Hooked 

With these tanks that one doesn’t use exclusively I would just keep a record of how many tankfuls of juice you go through before you need a coil change. 

If a commercial coil can do 30-40mls of juice then that’s good in my book

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/6/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Hooked
> 
> With these tanks that one doesn’t use exclusively I would just keep a record of how many tankfuls of juice you go through before you need a coil change.
> 
> If a commercial coil can do 30-40mls of juice then that’s good in my book



@Silver, Ah yes, forgot about that method. When I start a new tank I'll note the number of tankfuls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/6/19)

I lent a mod with a Mystique tank to one of the TCG guys. Full story here

He put it in his pocket; it autofired and the driptip of the Mystique melted 



@Silver

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (10/6/19)

The little silicon stopper that needs to be lifted to fill the tank with juice is quite small and a little fiddly to work with. I was in a hurry the other day and as I lifted it, it went flying off somewhere. I still haven't found it!

And this, folks, is exactly why I said in a post above that if you buy a single tank you're losing out, because you don't get extra silicone stoppers. Whereas if you buy a pack of three, there are three extra stoppers in the pack.

I was too lazy to go to another room to get an extra one, so I just used Prestik - and I've continued to use it!. It works perfectly too, but of course it doesn't look great and I would never go out with my mod looking like this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/19)

Hooked said:


> I lent a mod with a Mystique tank to one of the TCG guys. Full story here
> 
> He put it in his pocket; it autofired and the driptip of the Mystique melted
> 
> ...



Thanks @Hooked 
Interesting 

That also demonstrates why its so important to use the correct batteries in a vaping device that uses external batteries. If it gets stuck in your pocket in an autofiring position and your build is too low - or the batteries are unsuitable - it could lead to problems. The battery could vent and not just the atty that melts a bit - but you could get quite injured.

Battery safety is very important in vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (28/6/19)

Silver said:


> With these tanks that one doesn’t use exclusively I would just keep a record of how many tankfuls of juice you go through before you need a coil change.
> 
> If a commercial coil can do 30-40mls of juice then that’s good in my book



@Silver I have an answer for you. 10 tanks of 3ml = 30ml of juice before I needed to replace the Mystique tank. 

What I found interesting was that at the end I didn't get the throat burn which I usually get when a coil needs to be replaced. There was just no flavour on the 11th tank so I threw it away.

I also tried the Tesla disposable tank and it was exactly the same!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/6/19)

Someone made a comment somewhere about how bad these disposable tanks are for the environment, because they're made of plastic. That is true and I don't know what the answer is to disposing of the disposable tanks. 

We're all trying not to use plastic nowadays e.g. our local Spar no longer supplies those disposable plastic carrier bags. One must use one of those big, long-lasting bags, or buy a brown paper bag. They don't supply plastic straws either. That's highly commendable *but ...  *

I fill at least one large black garbage bag a week with plastic from fruit containers, yoghurt tubs, containers of cream etc. So quite honestly, a 3ml tank is not the biggest concern!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

Hooked said:


> I fill at least one large black garbage bag a week with plastic from fruit containers, yoghurt tubs, containers of cream etc. So quite honestly, a 3ml tank is not the biggest concern!



I 100% agree with you @Hooked! I always have stock of some Mystique tanks... they are brilliant disposables... my Brother-in-law in Canada uses them exclusively because it gives him great flavour and he just hates any hassle... all he has to do is fill and vape. The Mystique Tanks have gotten him off the stinkies! So they are a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/6/19)

KZOR said:


> I will never endorse the usage of disposable tanks no matter how good they are. And because I know people, 90% of them will end up not being recycled.
> It represents such a opposite side of what i feel vaping is all about ..... a healthier alternative. You think nature is smiling at these?
> F.CK these disposable tanks and anyone that uses them and DOES NOT dispose of them in the correct manner.


People should recycle end of story but a bit of a rant there with all the plastic we all use in daily life and when it comes to vaping e-liquid bottles are a far bigger issue but your not saying "F.CK these e-liquid bottles and anyone that uses them and DOES NOT dispose of them in the correct manner" which seems it's more a go about disposable tanks. I do occasionally use them and won't go and F.CK myself thanks!
My own thoughts are although not close to rebuildables are surprisingly good for flavour and most are made very well. When i first tried one i was expecting the plastic to give a bit of a taste but that just doesn't happen and they give as good flavour as a good sub-ohm standard tank with mesh coils. I find them useful to have for emergencies etc and serve a purpose although i don't like the trend of including them as a kit tank. Great write up @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/6/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I have an answer for you. 10 tanks of 3ml = 30ml of juice before I needed to replace the Mystique tank.
> 
> What I found interesting was that at the end I didn't get the throat burn which I usually get when a coil needs to be replaced. There was just no flavour on the 11th tank so I threw it away.
> 
> I also tried the Tesla disposable tank and it was exactly the same!



Thanks @Hooked
30ml is not bad - 

What juices were you vaping if I may ask in those 10 tankfuls?
Were they light coloured juices light on coils or darker richer juices that are tough on coils?


----------



## Hooked (28/6/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 30ml is not bad -
> 
> What juices were you vaping if I may ask in those 10 tankfuls?
> Were they light coloured juices light on coils or darker richer juices that are tough on coils?



@Silver
*Pastei de Nata (Portuguese Egg Tart) - 6 tanks (since it's a custardy juice it would be hard on coils)*
Vape Juice SA - Marula - 2 tanks (a light juice)
Chai Latte - 2 tanks (fairly light)

For me the issue isn't how long the tank lasts, but how long the juice lasts in the tank. These tanks just slurp the juice. I finish a 3ml tank in 1.5 hours - if I'm lucky. If I'm chain-vaping within half an hour I need to refill.

Because of the amount of juice one goes through, I wouldn't use these tanks on a full-time basis.

Also, they are inclined to leak (or condensation) at the bottom. At first I thought they didn't, but now I agree with @Chanelr
on this. I'm not sure what this leaking is, as it doesn't happen all the time. I'll post a pic next time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (30/6/19)

@Silver 

Here you can see how much it leaks - or perhaps that's just condensation but it's a helluva lot of condensation!! 

Perhaps I should vape at a higher wattage? I vape at 42W.

I wonder if other people have the same issue? @Rob Fisher what about your brother-in-law?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver
> 
> Here you can see how much it leaks - or perhaps that's just condensation but it's a helluva lot of condensation!!
> 
> ...



I can't say I have noticed anything other than some condensation... I have never had any leaks from them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (30/6/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't say I have noticed anything other than some condensation... I have never had any leaks from them.



Then maybe it's just condensation, but there's a lot of it!


----------



## Silver (30/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Then maybe it's just condensation, but there's a lot of it!



Do you get that on all the tanks or just one of them @Hooked?


----------



## Timwis (30/6/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver
> 
> Here you can see how much it leaks - or perhaps that's just condensation but it's a helluva lot of condensation!!
> 
> ...


When you get spots of liquid on your device like shown in the picture it's condensation, e-liquid pools!


----------



## Timwis (30/6/19)

Hooked said:


> @Silver I have an answer for you. 10 tanks of 3ml = 30ml of juice before I needed to replace the Mystique tank.
> 
> What I found interesting was that at the end I didn't get the throat burn which I usually get when a coil needs to be replaced. There was just no flavour on the 11th tank so I threw it away.
> 
> I also tried the Tesla disposable tank and it was exactly the same!


If there was just no flavour on the 11th tank it sounds like you use tanks/coils till they are flavourless, some people change as soon as there is any noticeable drop off in flavour and others anywhere in-between.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

Silver said:


> Do you get that on all the tanks or just one of them @Hooked?



@Silver On all the Mystique tanks and irrespective of what juice I'm vaping. Can condensation be that much???

By the way, I'm trying out the Tesla disposable now too - will give feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

Timwis said:


> If there was just no flavour on the 11th tank it sounds like you use tanks/coils till they are flavourless, some people change as soon as there is any noticeable drop off in flavour and others anywhere in-between.



@Timwis I noticed a drop-off on the 10th tank but it wasn't bad enough to decide to call it a day. There was sufficient flavour for me to refill again, but unfortunately that did not work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/19)

I have 3 Smok atties , 2 rebuildables and one with a replaceable coil and had them for about 18 months , I sometimes prefer my Smoks above my Gear or JK Mini . It is easier to grab the Smok light up edition [coil] and go , no hassle , no mess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

ARYANTO said:


> I have 3 Smok atties , 2 rebuildables and one with a replaceable coil and had them for about 18 months , I sometimes prefer my Smoks above my Gear or JK Mini . It is easier to grab the Smok light up edition [coil] and go , no hassle , no mess.



@ARYANTO You might want to try a disposable tank on one of your SMOKs - that will be even easier and quicker than replacing a coil  - and the flavour from these disposable tanks is truly very good indeed!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

